# Alcohol??



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jul 14, 2012)

Just wondering how much alcohol you guy consume if any. I generally try to avoid it as much as possible. It's a bit of a pain as my wife would have the occasional drink. It doesn't even appeal to me anymore because I hate hangovers(last about 4 day before I feel ok again). 

What I'm really wondering is do you 'big' guys get away with a few occasional drinks without messing up your training or diet?


----------



## JOMO (Jul 14, 2012)

I drink on occasion while off cycle, but when on I have none. As in tonight, having my lady over for dinner and a bottle of Red wine.

Ask Hockey if he drinks, haha.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a glass of white wine from time to time with colleagues but more than one glass of anything alcoholic makes me drunk .... reason why I avoid it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm more or less a tea totaler. I will hoist the odd pint now & again, but I'd estimate no more than 2x per month.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2012)

when im on cycle like now I avoid places I shouldnt go to like bars and clubs.I have this problem were I have to get the most fucked up out of anyone I dont know why....But when im off cycle I will go nutz raves bars clubs parties lets get dirty.Im a party animal Ill take my shirt off right away show the abs the ladies love it.When on cycle u shouldnt drink or do anything that can mess with your run


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 14, 2012)

I been 7 years alcohol free. I dont even use mouthwash.


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

I have an occasional beer or glass of wine.  I'm not much of a drinker.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2012)

Used to. I had a very expensive taste for scotch. Priorities chance and I haven't had a drop since June of 2011


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 15, 2012)

Haven't had a drink in 10 years.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 15, 2012)

I  wont run aas in the summer ever again b/c there is to much fun to be had . I think my cycle has suffered a bit b/c of boozing and recovering it will be much ezer to abstain in the winter time where the only temptation for me would be football I can handle that


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 15, 2012)

Fuck I love to drink BUT I will avoid it knowing I can mess up my cycles or my diet and that will hold my progress so no drinks for me while on.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 16, 2012)

Ha, I had to recognize that I can't drink like normal people. I'm allergic. I break out! I break out in jails, I break out in front of judges, and I even break out in fat chicks beds. Celebrated 4 years on May 7.


----------

